# RB20 oil filter plate or stagea One?



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi chaps I'm looking for the RB20 oil filter plate. It's like the R32 oil modene but doesnt have the cooler part of it. Anyone got one for sale? I'm told a stagea One fits too.
Basically I'm trying to tidy up all the crap under my rb26 plenum it's a rats nest lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

You can mount a sandwich plate or the filter direct to the block. Just need one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...396869?hash=item2356c1cd05:g:2zsAAOSwAOdbTgQv


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> You can mount a sandwich plate or the filter direct to the block. Just need one of these:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...396869?hash=item2356c1cd05:g:2zsAAOSwAOdbTgQv


Cheers I do have one of those but still want the RB20 thing if I can. Just want options lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

another option

https://www.superforma.co.uk/nissan-skyline-rb-oil-plate-block-adapter.html


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> another option
> 
> https://www.superforma.co.uk/nissan-skyline-rb-oil-plate-block-adapter.html


Ooo that's quite cool. If my AN fittings are the same size that would pop straight on possibly.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

